# Exercise Fail



## Darkwing (Sep 4, 2009)

This Guy just got PHYSICLE!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HaBiEtcAto


----------



## JMAA (Sep 5, 2009)

That should hurt.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 5, 2009)

I'da raped him in that position for being such an idiot.

also, OLD!


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 5, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'da raped him in that position for being such an idiot.
> 
> also, OLD!



1)  That was a girl.
2)  That could have caused some serious injury.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 5, 2009)

That looks like it really hurt :[


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 5, 2009)

Having done that once (no, that's not me in the vid), I can tell you that it _does_ hurt.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh god, I shall now fear going to the gym. D8


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cpvysdQQxI


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 5, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cpvysdQQxI


Oh shit, people got Youtube vids of my old gym class?!


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 5, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cpvysdQQxI



PT fail, aye.

My First would count off steps, and my Chief would count off repetitions.  If we didn't do them in sync, the repetitions would reset to one.  "One, two, three..." "one!" "one, two, three..." "one!"  "one, two, three..." "one!"


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 6, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Oh shit, people got Youtube vids of my old gym class?!



Seconded xD


----------

